# Warum so wenig fps?

## slyght

Moin...

Hab vor Kurzem bei mir gentoo aufgesetzt und mal die FPS in Quake3 verglichen mit meinem Red-Hat System, dass ich vorher hatte. Überraschenderweise hab ich unter gentoo nicht mal die Hälfte an frames, wie unter Red Hat und ich kann mir nicht erklären, woran das liegen mag :/

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee, was so einen krassen Unterschied ausmachen könnte? Mal zum Vergleich: 

Red Hat: ~580fps

Gentoo: ~210fps

Hardware ist identisch und sonst läuft gentoo auch ohne Probs. Grafikkarte ist eine ATI radeon 9700 Pro. Liegt's evtl an meiner XF86Config (kann ich bei Bedarf mal posten) oder irgendwelchen Modulen im Kernel, die ich evtl noch aktivieren sollte?

----------

## makukasutota

hm... 1. poste mal deine xf86config

2. welche version der graphiktreiber hattest du auf redhat, welche jetzt auf gentoo?

3. dass die ati-drivers richtig emerged sind, das du sie mit fglrxconfig richtig eingestellt hast usw. bist du dir sicher?

4. hast du vielleicht kein hdparm an?

----------

## slyght

1. Ich poste mal nur die wichtigsten Ausschnitte, da die XF86config ewig lang ist.

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver

has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "yes"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "yes"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.583333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.583333"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

2. Red Hat: die aktuellen von www.ati.com (3.8.0 war das glaub ich "damals" noch)

Gentoo: 3.2.8, 3.7.6-r1, 3.9.0 (kaum Unterschiede)

3. relativ (xfree-dga sagt mir z.B. nix, deswegen hab ich's auf dem default Wert gelassen) - ebenso mit 1-2 anderen Sachen.

4. Was hat hdparm mit den fps zu tun?

----------

## makukasutota

weiter kann ich leider nicht helfen, aber zu hdparm: hdparm beschleunigt festplattenzugriffe, wenn festplattenzugriffe langsamer sind, dann braucht das spiel länger um sachen von der festplatte zu loaden und dadurch sinkt die performance.

----------

## slyght

Imho hat das hdparm nur Einfluss darauf wie schnell das Spiel startet. Auf die FPS in Q3 sollte es kaum Auswirkungen haben, da alles vorher geladen wird.

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee, was so einen krassen Unterschied ausmachen könnte? Mal zum Vergleich: 
> 
> Red Hat: ~580fps
> 
> Gentoo: ~210fps

 

Bevor Du als Referenz ein Spiel bei dem viele Faktoren im Spiel sein könnnen hernimmst: Was ergibt der Aufruf von "/opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears"?

Das ist der original ATI Test zur Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte.  :Wink:   Übrigens solltest Du Dir dieses Verzeichnis einmal genauer ansehen, da gibt es ein nettes Tool namens "fireglcontrol".  :Wink: 

Anfragende Grüße

----------

## Ezekeel

Ich würd mal DGA erlauben also von

```
# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

```

auf:

```
# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

```

abändern. 

Die Erklärung wieso auskommentieren:

 *Quote:*   

> engl. omit = dt. auslassen

 

Die Erklärung warum DGA:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DGA (Direct Graphics Access) ist eine Erweiterung von XFree86, welche den direkten Zugriff auf den Speicher der Graphikkarte ermöglicht. Dadurch lassen sich Graphikoperationen wesentlich schneller durchführen als normalerweise. 

 

----------

## rblock

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Ich würd mal DGA erlauben also von ... auf:
> 
> ... abändern. 

 

Nein! Das hat nichts mit dem Problem zu tun!  :Smile: 

Glaubwürdige Grüße

----------

## Ezekeel

sicher?!  :Question: 

schaden tuts auf jeden Fall nicht wenn er es mal auskommentiert!   :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

Also bei mir bringt es keine Änderung.  :Smile: 

Müde Grüße

----------

## krst

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Imho hat das hdparm nur Einfluss darauf wie schnell das Spiel startet. Auf die FPS in Q3 sollte es kaum Auswirkungen haben, da alles vorher geladen wird.

 

Der DMA-Modus entlastet deine CPU (und nicht zu knapp). Das selbige an der Darstellung von 3D-Grafik beteiligt ist, sollte einleuchten.

----------

## slyght

 *rblock wrote:*   

>  *slyght wrote:*   Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee, was so einen krassen Unterschied ausmachen könnte? Mal zum Vergleich: 
> 
> Red Hat: ~580fps
> 
> Gentoo: ~210fps 
> ...

 

Quake3 taugt als Benchmark schon ganz gut und wird auch oft verwendet. Aber gut, ich hab mal das fgl_glxgears laufen lassen und hier das Ergebniss: ca. 740 fps (ca 1100 fps wenn ich das Fenster mit einem anderen überdecke) Hab jetzt allerdings keine Vergleichswerte...

Der Aufruf von fireglcontrol liefert mir eine Fehlermeldung:

```
thilo:~ >/opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrol 

Xlib: sequence lost (0x10000 > 0xa) in reply type 0x0!

X Error: 0 0

  Major opcode:  0

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x20201

```

Danach hängt das Programm und ich muss es mit Ctrl+C beenden.

----------

## mo-ca

du solltest auch mal den kernel vergleichen ...

ich denke redhat hat selber gepacht, damit das klappt, wenn du die security sources im gegenzug nimmst, hat das sicher auch nen negativen einfluss.

zum spielen versuch vllt mal die gaming oder die einfachen vanillas

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Quake3 taugt als Benchmark schon ganz gut und wird auch oft verwendet.

 

Aber es hat nicht jeder.  :Wink:   Ich haber hier zwar auch einen Forcefeedback rumstehen, aber der wird so gut wie nie benutzt.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Aber gut, ich hab mal das fgl_glxgears laufen lassen und hier das Ergebniss: ca. 740 fps (ca 1100 fps wenn ich das Fenster mit einem anderen überdecke) Hab jetzt allerdings keine Vergleichswerte...

 

Ich habe einen ATI Radeon 9600XT auf meiner Karte, der folgende Werte liefert:

Sichtbar: um die 2.350 FPS

Nicht sichtbar: über 4.150 FPS

Also scheint wirklich etwas nicht zu stimmen.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Der Aufruf von fireglcontrol liefert mir eine Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> thilo:~ >/opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrol 
> 
> ...

 

Das ist sehr verdächtig. Vielleicht ist das Ganze nicht richtig installiert oder in den Kerneleinstellungen ist noch etwas falsch. Denn in der XF86Config-4 habe ich keinen Fehler entdecken können. BTW, hast Du nur eine XF86Config oder auch eine XF86Config-4? Wenn ja, sind diese identisch? Und welche wird laut XFree86.0.log benutzt?

Was hast Du unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" im Kernel aktiviert? Und was unter "Device Driver/Character devices"?

Nachhakende Grüße

----------

## slyght

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> BTW, hast Du nur eine XF86Config oder auch eine XF86Config-4? Wenn ja, sind diese identisch? Und welche wird laut XFree86.0.log benutzt?
> 
> Was hast Du unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" im Kernel aktiviert? Und was unter "Device Driver/Character devices"?
> ...

 

Ich glaub, wir kommen dem Problem schon etwas näher...

Ich hab nur eine XF86Config. Die XF86Config-4, die von fglrxconfig immer erstellt wird, benenn ich danach in XF86Config um.

Nun aber zum Kernel. Wie ich mir schon dachte, fehlen da wohl einige Module.

Unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" hatte ich nichts aktiviert und unter "Device Driver/Character devices" habe ich "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" als built in aktiviert. 

Jetzt im Nachhinein habe ich im Unterpunkt vom letzteren noch "ATI Radeon" und unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" den Frame Buffer und "ATI Radeon display support" (nicht "Old driver") aktiviert. (jeweils als built in)

Nun schlägt beim Booten allerdings das Laden des fglrx Moduls fehl.

/var/log/messages liefert plötzlich:

```
[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!
```

...und das XFree-Log dementsprechend:

```
(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Warum hat er nun plötzlich Probleme damit, das fglrx Modul zu laden? Vorher ging's einwandfrei.

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Ich hab nur eine XF86Config. Die XF86Config-4, die von fglrxconfig immer erstellt wird, benenn ich danach in XF86Config um.

 

Normalerweise wird immer die XF86Config-4 von der XFree 4.x benutzt. Daher kopiere ich die "-4" immer zur ohne "-4" um.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Nun aber zum Kernel. Wie ich mir schon dachte, fehlen da wohl einige Module.
> 
> Unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" hatte ich nichts aktiviert

 

Dort habe ich den "VGA 16..." als Modul und den "VESA VGA..." aktiviert (geht nur als build in"). Weiterhin habe ich den "ATI Radeon display support" als Modul und den "DDC/I2C..." aktiviert.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> und unter "Device Driver/Character devices" habe ich "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" als built in aktiviert.

 

Oh, Gott! Der muss auf jeden Fall [u]deaktiviert[/] werden!

Mach ein "lspci | grep -i agp", dann wir Dir de AGP Controller angezeigt. Bei mir ist es der Intel 82875P Prozessor. Dies hat nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun!

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Jetzt im Nachhinein habe ich im Unterpunkt vom letzteren noch "ATI Radeon" und unter "Device Driver/Graphics support" den Frame Buffer und "ATI Radeon display support" (nicht "Old driver") aktiviert. (jeweils als built in)

 

Als "built in" bitte!

Manchmal, Du weißt es bestimmt, ist es wichtig etwas als Modul zu kompilieren und umgekehrt. Warum weiß wohl kaum jemand, aber es ist so.  :Wink: 

Daher: Bitte deine /etc/src/linux/.config ohne Kommentare.  :Wink:   Ich habe auch mit damit gekämpft und doch gewonnen. Obwohl es unter Gentoo immer noch das Problem gibt, dass, wenn ich auslogge, der TFT der am VGA-Ausgang (Port 2) hängt, deaktiviert wird. Ich kann mich also nicht aus- und wieder einloggen. Da dann der rechte Monitor nicht mehr angesprochen wird.  :Sad:   Aber irgendwann finde ich es raus. Nur zurzeit ist es unwichtig, da eh alles (nun auch das ISDN mit der AVM CAPI) funktioniert.  :Wink: 

Abendliche Grüße

----------

## slyght

1.) Ok, ich hab jetzt meinen Kernel diesbezüglich exakt genau wie du eingestellt und das fglrx Modul wird wieder korrekt geladen. DRI funktioniert auch.

Das Problem an sich besteht allerdings immer noch :/

"/opt/ati/fireglcontrol" hängt nach wie vor und die fps sind ebenfalls noch ziemlich mies.

Hab lediglich noch drei Hinweise (Warnings) in meinem XFree-Log gefunden:

```

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

[...]

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

[...]

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
```

2.) Den "lspci" Befehl kennt mein Rechner nicht - evtl vertippt?

3.) Den Ordner "/etc/src" gibt es bei mir ebenfalls nicht - vllt auch vertippt?

"ratlose" Grüße

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory) 

  das macht nicht ganz so viel, liegt am apm (advanced power management ähnlich zu acpi)

 *Quote:*   

> 2.) Den "lspci" Befehl kennt mein Rechner nicht - evtl vertippt?

 emerge pciutils hilft dabei ...

 *Quote:*   

> 3.) Den Ordner "/etc/src" gibt es bei mir ebenfalls nicht - vllt auch vertippt? 

 

/etc/src/linux/.config --> /usr/src/linux/.config war nur ein tippfehler

so nun viel erfolg

----------

## slyght

/usr/src/linux/.config:

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

lspci liefert:

```
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)
```

Soll ich dementsprechend im Kernel "Device Drivers - Character devices - /dev/agpgart - Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support" statt ATI chipset support aktivieren?

----------

## rblock

Ja, sorry, war ein Tippfehler mit "/etc/src/linux/" richtig ist natürlich "/usr/src/linux/".  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> lspci liefert:
> 
> ```
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

Auf jeden Fall! Den Fehler hatte ich auch gemacht.  :Wink:   Ich hatte nur ATI im Kopf und nicht daran gedacht, dass dieses Element ja auf dem Mainboard und nicht auf der Grafikkarte ist.  :Smile: 

Also bitte im Kernel unter "Device Drivers/Character devices/'/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)'" die Intel Treiber als Modul aktivieren.  :Smile: 

Eilige Grüße

----------

## slyght

Hm schade :/

Hat wieder nicht geholfen. Habe deinen Tipp befolgt, aber geändert hat sich rein gar nichts  :Sad: 

Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln... aber ich geb nicht auf!

Der einzige Hinweis, den ich im Moment seh ist die Warnung im XFreeLog

"(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"

Niemand eine Idee, was das bedeuten könnte?

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Der einzige Hinweis, den ich im Moment seh ist die Warnung im XFreeLog
> 
> "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"
> 
> Niemand eine Idee, was das bedeuten könnte?

 

Ja, ich!  :Wink:   Du hast eine sogenannte Dual-Head Karte (wie meine Radeon 9600XT) und könntest mit zwei Monitoren gleichzeitig arbeiten (so wie ich). Und XFree findet eben keine "Device" Sektion in der XF86Config-4 für dieses Gerät. Du kannst diese Meldung getrost ignorieren.  :Smile: 

BTW, wenn Du vor dem Posten von Konfigurationsdateien auch noch die Leerzeilen entfernen könntest?  :Wink:  Ein "cat XF86Config-4 | grep -v "^#" | grep -v "^$" > myconfig" wäre in diesem Fall nicht schlecht gewesen.  :Smile: 

Ich werde mir nachher nochmals in Ruhe die Config ansehen. Jetzt gibt es erst mal was zu mampfen.  :Wink: 

Hungrige Grüße

----------

## slyght

Und noch was gefunden?   :Confused: 

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Und noch was gefunden?  

 

Ups!  :Embarassed:   Ich bin so vertieft in meine Anpassung und Erweiterung der Capisuite, dass ich das ganz vergessen habe.

Ich werde mal gleich reinsehen. Muss aber kurz nach unten, da meine Frau nach mir gerufen hat.  :Smile: 

Eilige Grüße

----------

## rblock

Mir fällt als erstes auf, dass alles auf Yes gesetzt ist. Warum? Sinnvoller ist es nicht unbedingt zum Boot benötigte Treiber als Modul zu definieren. Manche Sachen funktionieren sogar nicht wenn alles direkt im Kernel ist.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/.config:
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> 
> CONFIG_MMU=y
> ...

 

Bis jetzt alles o.k. aber

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y
> ...

 

konfigurierst Du gerade ein Notebook oder warum hast Du hier alles aktiviert? Oder hast Du den PC an eine Autobatterie angeklemmt, die mit überwacht werden soll?  :Wink: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_PCI=y
> 
> CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y
> 
> CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y
> ...

 

Wenn Du in dem PC eine AVM Fritz!Card hast fällst Du nun auf die Nase, da das ISAPNP fehlt.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y
> 
> CONFIG_LBD=y
> 
> CONFIG_IDE=y
> ...

 

Soviel ich weiß bootest Du doch nicht von einer SCSI-Platte, oder? Dann kann das hier ruhig auf Modul (m) gesetzt werden.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
> 
> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y
> ...

 

Aha, keine Fritz!Card.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024
> ...

 

Ist das nicht ein P4 Mainboard? Es müsste doch dann eigentlich NVRAM Unterstützung haben, oder nicht? Bei mir wird dies beim Boot, ziemlich am Anfang, noch vor den Controllern, angezeigt. Wenn es bei Dir auch angezeigt wird, kannst Du es hier, vor RTC aktivieren.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_AGP=y
> 
> CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

 

Also hier sollte eigentlich CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m stehen.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_I2C=y
> 
> CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y
> 
> CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y
> ...

 

Auch hier kann problemlos "m" genommen werden. Ebenso bei den folgenden.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SND=y
> 
> CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y
> 
> CONFIG_SND_PCM=y
> ...

 

Das hatte ich rausgeworfen, weil es experimental ist.  :Smile: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y
> 
> CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y
> 
> CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y
> ...

 

Irgendwie vermisse ich den ganzen Crypto Teil...

Aber ansonsten sehe ich nichts, was einen Problem darstellen könnte, ausser wenn der Intel AGP nicht auf Modul gesetzt sein sollte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht das in der README des Originalpaketes von ATI so drin. Aber nachgesehen habe ich nicht noch mal. Aber ich bin mir relativ sicher.  :Wink: 

Relative Grüße

----------

## slyght

Das meiste dürfte eigentlich von Anfang an in den Kernel kompiliert worden sein, da ich nur rudimentär Einstellungen im Kernel vorgenommen habe. Dass das meiste als built in gesetzt ist, liegt wohl eher an meiner Unerfahrenheit im Umgang mit dem Kernel  :Surprised: 

Ein P4 Board isses (Asus P4PE), aber wegen nvram bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. In der "/var/log/messages" find ich nix

 *Quote:*   

> Also hier sollte eigentlich CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m stehen.

 

Mit den Modulen hab ich ja inzwischen geändert  :Wink:  (siehe oben)

Was meinst du mit "crypto Teil"?

----------

## makukasutota

Er meint wohl mit crypto-teil folgendes:

Cryptographic options  --->

Btw: Ich hab das auch aktiviert, ist es zu empfehlen da ein paar Einstellungen vorzunehmen?

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Ein P4 Board isses (Asus P4PE), aber wegen nvram bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. In der "/var/log/messages" find ich nix

 

Du kannst es auch in der Board Beschreibung finden, oder eben kurz nach Einschalten des Rechners.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Was meinst du mit "crypto Teil"?

 

Wie makukasutota richtig vermutet sind die "Cryptographic options" gemeint. Es ist nicht verkehrt wenn man, bis auf HMAC der nur in den Kernel kompiliert werden kann, alles auf Modul setzt. Wird aus irgendeinem Grund etwas ensprechendes benötigt, lädt der Kernel es einfach nach. Und Sicherheit kann man ja eh nicht genug haben, oder?  :Wink: 

Kryptische Grüße

----------

## makukasutota

thx für die info,

das oben sollte übringens "ich habe es auch NICHT aktiviert heißen", habe wohl ein wort vergessen. 

OT: wozu dienen diese optionen im kernel? wo kann man das gebrauchen? ich habe mich leider noch nie mit soetwas wie sicherheit (  :Embarassed:  )  beschäftigt.

----------

## slyght

Ganz davon ab trägt das auch nicht mehr wirklich zur Lösung meines Problems bei, oder irre ich mich da? :/

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi Slight,

hilft Dir zwar nicht weiter, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem. Auch ich erreiche nur max. 228.400 FPS bei fgl_glxgears  :Sad: 

Gruß

Jörg

PS Muß eigentlich fglrx in die modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

----------

## rblock

 *Jörg Brakebusch wrote:*   

> PS Muß eigentlich fglrx in die modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

 

Hallo Jörg,

nein, muss es nicht.  :Smile: 

Ich vermute, dass das Ganze ein Problem ist, das sich aus verschiedenen fehlerhaften oder ungüstigen Einstellungen, abhängig vom jeweiligen System, zusammensetzt. Meine Karte rennt ohne Ende, aber ich darf mich nicht abmelden, weil dann der rechte Monitor, der am analogen Anschluss hängt, nicht mehr angesprochen wird. Unter Mandrake hatte ich das Problem nicht.  :Sad: 

Also: Der Computer, das unbekannte Wesen... (und nicht nur die Frauen  :Wink:   )

Mystische Grüße

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

[OT]

Tja, 

wenn Computer so leicht zu verstehen wären wie Frauen...

[/OT]

Zum Thema...

kann es bei mir daran liegen, dass ich einen KT600-Chipsatz verwende?

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## slyght

*seufz* klingt nicht sehr ermutigend :/

Ich werd nochmal in den englischsprachigen Foren fragen. Vielleicht weiß dort ja jemand Rat.

Trotzdem Danke soweit...

btw: "wenn Computer so leicht zu verstehen wären wie Frauen..." 

meiner Meinung nach eher umgekehrt - angeblich macht der Computer ja nur, das was man ihm sagt  :Wink: 

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

 *slyght wrote:*   

>  angeblich macht der Computer ja nur, das was man ihm sagt 

 

Frauen auch, es kommt nur darauf an wie man es den Frauen sagt...  :Wink: 

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

So,

habe den 3.9er-Treiber installiert und schon mehr Leistung herausgekizzelt...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 320.000 FPS
> 
> 1822 frames in 5.0 seconds = 364.400 FPS
> ...

 

und nicht sichtbar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 448.600 FPS
> 
> 2972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 594.400 FPS
> ...

 

mal sehen, was sich noch so machen lässt  :Wink: 

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## rblock

 *slyght wrote:*   

> btw: "wenn Computer so leicht zu verstehen wären wie Frauen..." 
> 
> meiner Meinung nach eher umgekehrt - angeblich macht der Computer ja nur, das was man ihm sagt 

 

Also eigentlich bist Du mit Deinem Problem gerade dabei das Gegenteil zu beweisen.  :Wink: 

Gegenteilige Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *Jörg Brakebusch wrote:*   

> So,
> 
> habe den 3.9er-Treiber installiert und schon mehr Leistung herausgekizzelt...
> 
> mal sehen, was sich noch so machen lässt 
> ...

 

Hm, da liegen meine Werte mit dem alten Treiber immer noch doppelt so hoch.  :Smile: 

Riesige Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *Jörg Brakebusch wrote:*   

> Frauen auch, es kommt nur darauf an wie man es den Frauen sagt...  

 

Ich sag' nur NLP, Neuro Linguistische Programmierung. Es gibt ein sehr gutes Taschenbuch dazu: "Der Frosch auf der Butter".

Kollegen haben es ausprobiert und waren erstaunt wie gut es klappt.  :Smile: 

Erstaunte Grüße

----------

## theche

guten tag! 

was ist bei ner radeon 9200 normal?

```

fgl_glxgears

734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.800 FPS

885 frames in 5.0 seconds = 177.000 FPS

```

...und ich hab gedacht das läuft recht gut??

BTW kennt ihr das Problem, dass fast jedesmal wenn ich ne opengl-anwendung starte sich das teil mit speicherzugriffsfehler verabschiedet und die auflösung (1280x1024) scrollend auf dem bilschirm verteilt ist?

----------

## slyght

 *theche wrote:*   

> guten tag! 
> 
> was ist bei ner radeon 9200 normal?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Imho ist das deutlich zu wenig. Dieses Problem scheint wohl doch recht häufig aufzutreten. Nur wissen es viele wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Vielleicht liegt's ja an der Kombination Gentoo - Ati-Radeon oder am 2.6er Kernel? (unter Red Hat hatte ich noch einen 2.4er Kernel)

Und ja das Problem kenn ich von einigen erfolglosen WineX-Versuchen...

btw: läuft bei dir das fireglcontrol?

----------

## theche

nö...verabschiedet sich. ich setz mal n linux aufm drittrechner auf (da ist was von nvidia verbaut) und vergleiche mal. wenn die FX5200 mehr bringt als die radeon9600 beiß ich mir in den arsch...obwohl...denk mal dass das nur n temporäres problem ist

----------

## theche

habt ihr mitlerweile was gefunden? will nämölich mal pacmanarena ohne hjänger und speicherzugriffsfehler zocken...

----------

## slyght

nope... von meiner Seite aus keine Erfolgserlebnisse :/

----------

